# Gas BBQ/Grill in Tokyo



## vesajussi

Dear Expats in Tokyo, 

We are moving to Tokyo in July and being a fanatic outdoor grill user would like to know where to purchase a outdoor gas grill and if they are really expensive (a normal one for 3-4 persons is around 250 EUR here, not a Weber)? Is it easy to get gas bottles filled? Thanks for any information!


----------



## Rube

All the ones I've seen around here have the small disposable coleman gas types or charcoal. Here is a site that seems to sell converters for the bigger bbq grills Gas Grills English Page - ?????????? - ??????????? ???????????? ????????


----------



## vesajussi

Dear Rube, thanks for this! I think I'll ship a BBQ grill from Finland and get the propane tank from there.

Have a nice spring!


----------

